# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Λευκό Παγώνι

## joncr

Επαθα πλακα απο την ομορφια του οταν το ειδα και ειπα να το μοιραστω μαζι σας...

----------


## lagreco69

Απιστευτα ομορφο!!!!! επαθα και εγω την πλακα μου τωρα.

----------


## Xrhstos8

Πολύ εντυπωσιακό!

----------


## billakos

Ολα τα λεφτά!!!

----------


## geofil

> 


Απίστευτο. Εδώ μιλάμε για τέχνη. Νομίζεις ότι πρόκειται για πίνακα.

----------


## geog87

πολυ ομορφο!!!παγωνι albino!!!χαχαχα

----------


## mixalis91

εμενα προσωπικα μου αρεσει το κλασικο χρωμα στα παγωνια. το ασπρο δεν μου αρεσει. εχει ενας φιλος μου αρκετα και διαφορα χρωματα και τα ασπρα δεν ειναι ομορφα. γουστα ειναι αυτα!  :Scared0016:  ...

----------


## geam

πανεμορφο!!!! δεν γνωριζα ουτε καν οτι υπήρχε λευκό παγώνι....

----------


## panaisompatsos

Είναι κάποια μετάλλαξη,πώς πήρε το χρώμα δλδ??

----------


## Kostakos

Αυτό το παγώνι νομίζω πως έχει να κάνει με την έλλεψη μελλανίνης δε νομίζω να είναι αλφισμός αυτός! 
Αλλά μη μου πείτε πως αυτό δεν είναι πανέμορφο!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πανεμορφα ειναι τα ατιμα...αλλα εχουν μια φωνη,θα μας κυνηγαν οι γειτωνες...

*το ασπρο δε μου αρεσει,λερωνει...

----------


## joncr

βγαινει και σε μεταλικο...


χαχαχαχα

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Σε τι άλλα χρώματα υπάρχει; Βγαίνει και σε μαύρο;
  Πολύ όμορφα πάντως!!!!!

----------


## mixalis91

το ασπρο εχει ελλειψη μελλανινης. φυσικα ομως αν γινει διασταυρωση μπλε παγωνιου κ πρασινου δινει καμια φορα ασπρα παγωνια. οποτε μπορουμε να πουμε οτι γινεται και μεταλλαξη.

----------


## COMASCO

απιστευτα ομορφο!!

----------


## ταως λοφιοφορος

Οπως ειπαν και αλλοι φιλοι παραπανω-και οσο παραξενο και αν φαινεται-τα λευκα παγωνια ειναι ακριβως ιδιας ρατσας με τα μπλε(pavo cristatus)απλα εχουν υποστει καποια χρωματικη μεταλλαξη(απο τη φυση τους).Αν τα ζευγαρωσουμε με κανονικο μπλε παγωνι συνηθως βγαινει διχρωμο ασπρο-μπλε..Γενικα μην το ψαχνετε μπορει στο νου μας να εχουμε τα μπλε παγωνια,αλλα στην πραγματικοτητα εχουν δημιουργηθει με βαση αυτα κυριως και τα πρασινα δευτερευοντως δεκαδες χρωματικοι συνδιασμοι που ουτε φανταζεται ανθρωπος πολλες φορες.

Ειχα παλια μια καταλευκη παγωνα,αλλα ουτε κι εμενα μου αρεσουν τα ασπρα ιδιαιτερα..Την''εχασα''το 2007 σε ηλικια 19 ετων!!

----------

